# Nicked from Facebook!



## David H (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2013)

Had Tesco burgers for tea tonight!

*I'm second favourite at Kempton Park tomorrow*.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2013)

Like the bit "low in fat High in shurgar "!


----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2013)

Why is every one kicking off on Tesco, they are only offering a *stable* diet with chips and a *side saddle*


----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Andy HB (Jan 16, 2013)

What a filly story. Mind you, I'm still horse with laughter!

Andy


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2013)

ive heard these jokes furlong now


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2013)

David H said:


>



That is priceless!!!!


----------



## robofski (Jan 16, 2013)

Northerner said:


> That is priceless!!!!



That one really made me chuckle too!


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2013)

Northerner said:


> That is priceless!!!!



ROFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLMSO excellent@ david H.s pic


----------



## Caroline (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't comment, I have a sore throat so I'm a little horse...


----------



## bennyg70 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ive Been so annoyed about hearing all this in the news.

I just cant believe theyve been putting 70% Beef in my Horseburgers!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jan 17, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> Ive Been so annoyed about hearing all this in the news.
> 
> I just cant believe theyve been putting 70% Beef in my Horseburgers!



groans .... Surely its time to rein in all these Horseburger jokes ?


----------



## David H (Jan 17, 2013)

Was in a Super Tesco in the Coffee shop/Restaurant having lunch,
The waitress asked if I'd like anything on my burger ?
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I said, "Yes, a fiver each way"*


----------



## RWJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Consider the photos nicked for FB - thanks for cheering up my evening in Saudi Arabia - back to work tomorrow. Regards all.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

David H said:


>





_Off the hoof David!_


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## am64 (Jan 20, 2013)

Northerner said:


>



HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  LOVE IT


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jan 20, 2013)

there's a clip on youtube of two jokers in a pantomime horse suit in a tesco store. Anyone seen it ?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 20, 2013)

Keep them coming !!!!! smiles all round


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2013)

mcdonagh47 said:


> there's a clip on youtube of two jokers in a pantomime horse suit in a tesco store. Anyone seen it ?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dwe8zAPb4V8


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 20, 2013)

Is good ,some kids having a good time !  Security guy not impressed


----------



## David H (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2013)

Class !  I will laugh every time i see a delivery van from now on !  Looks like an old western film


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 22, 2013)

That had me laughing out loud - and I'm on my own!!  Will have to share that later!


----------



## David H (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 12, 2013)

seems someone got the wrong idea when asked for a bolog"neigh"se sauce.....


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## robofski (Feb 13, 2013)

LOL I've nicked that for facebook


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 13, 2013)

robofski said:


> LOL I've nicked that for facebook



heard the latest ?

My lidl pony


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2013)

mcdonagh47 said:


> heard the latest ?
> 
> My lidl pony



Splutter!!!


----------

